
LeCun’s take on Ali Rahimi's "Test of Time" award talk at NIPS - stablemap
https://www.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154938130592143&id=722677142
======
stablemap
So sorry, I messed up the link somehow. Please flag if you run across this
submission.

[https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154938130592143](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10154938130592143)

------
stablemap
Some good stuff in the comments too. Here’s the talk:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857633)

